# How can I encrypt my web?



## Leon109 (Sep 20, 2016)

I operate a designing and publishing office. Today evening, my friend told me whether I had encrypted my web. He said that website encryption can protect against malicious attacks. I searched online to check more details. And I read here What Are The Benefits Of Website Encryption? | NCI that encrypting the web can protect from unauthorised access and theft of data. I don't want to leave any holes open. I wish to know how I can encrypt the web. Also, will it incur more maintenance cost? 
Need advise.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

The title of your post threw me for a second until i read the first line of that link 

Just to confirm (so I can give you the best advice), might your friend be talking about an SSL certificate (a VPN) for your website?

If he's talking about malicious attacks attacks against your website, using cross-site scripting, SQL injection etc. you'll have to clarify.


----------

